# New Duotrap fro Duotrap S reqdy bikes Ant+ and Bluetooth



## Dragonhead08

Just saw this on Treks site. Too bad it looks like not backwards compatible with current Duotrap bikes


----------



## softreset

That would explain the odd looking Duotrap sensor on the 'new' Trek road bike that's surfaced.


----------



## bradkay

This is for the aluminum bikes, guys, not the carbon ones.


----------



## softreset

bradkay said:


> This is for the aluminum bikes, guys, not the carbon ones.


What aluminum bikes have the sensors in the chain stay? None that I'm aware of and considering the unique comes with a crank cadence band magnet it's clearly designed to be used on the chain stay.

I thought the aluminum bikes use the SpeedTrap sensor (located in the fork)?


----------



## PbOkole

softreset said:


> What aluminum bikes have the sensors in the chain stay? None that I'm aware of and considering the unique comes with a crank cadence band magnet it's clearly designed to be used on the chain stay.
> 
> I thought the aluminum bikes use the SpeedTrap sensor (located in the fork)?


For 2015, some aluminum bikes are coming with the new duotrap capability built into the chainstay. I just built a 7.3 FX the other day with the new duotrap.


----------



## softreset

Very cool. Must have been a silent upgrade or early release. The 7.3s we just put on the floor don't have the DuoTrap. What color are the new 7.3s?


----------



## Rashadabd

This or a very similar one is also on the new Trek climbing bike. Just look at the pics in the 2015 Madone thread.


----------



## cxwrench

PbOkole said:


> For 2015, some aluminum bikes are coming with the new duotrap capability built into the chainstay. I just built a 7.3 FX the other day with the new duotrap.


DuoTrap in an aluminum hybrid frame? Really? A $600.00 bike?!? Can you get a photo of that?


----------



## r1lee

cxwrench said:


> DuoTrap in an aluminum hybrid frame? Really? A $600.00 bike?!? Can you get a photo of that?


Not a picture but in the description.

Trek 7.5 FX 2015 « Handsome Bicycles

Not sure why trek didn't just add bt into the current duotrap design.


----------



## softreset

Wow, that's the first time I've seen the 2015 FX lineup, really nice stuff. Good find!


----------



## PoorInRichfield

The DuoTrap S will apparently fit the new Emonda frame as well.

I'm a little P.O.'ed at track for changing the form factor of the sensor. I just bought a 2014 Domane and would've loved to have a sensor with Bluetooth capabilities, but instead I'm stuck with the old-school DuoTrap on a brand new bike :mad2:


----------



## Flieger67

PoorInRichfield said:


> The DuoTrap S will apparently fit the new Emonda frame as well.
> 
> I'm a little P.O.'ed at track for changing the form factor of the sensor. I just bought a 2014 Domane and would've loved to have a sensor with Bluetooth capabilities, but instead I'm stuck with the old-school DuoTrap on a brand new bike :mad2:


I wouldn't give up a DuoTrap with BT that fits in the Domane's chainstay. I was talking just yesterday with my friend who's the local Trek dealer about this topic. He hadn't heard for sure that there would be a BT-capable DuoTrap for the Domane and other existing road frames, but "Trek World" (the big dealer meeting that Trek often uses to launch new products) is next month and he's going to ask about the BT DuoTrap if nothing is said ahead of time.


----------



## softreset

PoorInRichfield said:


> I just bought a 2014 Domane and would've loved to have a sensor with Bluetooth capabilities, but instead I'm stuck with the old-school DuoTrap on a brand new bike :mad2:


FWIW, you might have bought a 'brand new' bike but that bike was built (most likely) in late 2013 or early 2014. I just bought a Domane 5.9 two weeks ago and it was built in September of 2013.


----------



## PoorInRichfield

softreset said:


> FWIW, you might have bought a 'brand new' bike but that bike was built (most likely) in late 2013 or early 2014. I just bought a Domane 5.9 two weeks ago and it was built in September of 2013.


 Yeah, I bought my Domane in November of 2013 asa 2014 model, but my point is that it is the latest model available and yet it's already out-dated! 

I wonder if Trek intends to modify the chain-stays on all 2015+ Madones and Domanes to fit the new sensor or if they release another sensor to fit the existing frames. I guess time will tell.


----------



## bradkay

PoorInRichfield said:


> Yeah, I bought my Domane in November of 2013 asa 2014 model, but my point is that it is the latest model available and yet it's already out-dated!
> 
> I wonder if Trek intends to modify the chain-stays on all 2015+ Madones and Domanes to fit the new sensor or if they release another sensor to fit the existing frames. I guess time will tell.


My guess is that they will release a new sensor to fit the existing frame molds.


----------



## softreset

PoorInRichfield said:


> I wonder if Trek intends to modify the chain-stays on all 2015+ Madones and Domanes to fit the new sensor or if they release another sensor to fit the existing frames. I guess time will tell.


Looks like the 2015 colors are still being listed as 'DuoTrap compatible' and not 'DuoTrap S' compatible. So be curious to see if they go with a new DuoTrap sensor that supports Bluetooth (because the S version won't fit in the non-S version slot).


----------



## CactoesGel

Hey guys, first post!

I have an Emonda SL 6. I just bought the DuoTrap S. When I first installed & paired it, the LED lights come on every time the magnets pass it. Now the LED doesn't come on. I've tried moving the magnets to try and line them up. Sometimes the LED comes on, most times it doesn't. So is the LED supposed to come on every time?


----------



## Srode

CactoesGel said:


> Hey guys, first post!
> 
> I have an Emonda SL 6. I just bought the DuoTrap S. When I first installed & paired it, the LED lights come on every time the magnets pass it. Now the LED doesn't come on. I've tried moving the magnets to try and line them up. Sometimes the LED comes on, most times it doesn't. So is the LED supposed to come on every time?


The lights only come on for 10 seconds or so to show it's working then it stops blinking to reduce battery drain. Same with the GSC10 and old Duotrap.


----------



## CactoesGel

Srode said:


> The lights only come on for 10 seconds or so to show it's working then it stops blinking to reduce battery drain. Same with the GSC10 and old Duotrap.


Ahh thanks, Srode! It's been driving me nuts. :thumbsup:


----------



## bsoneill

Just wondering if anyone tried to mount a Duotrap S onto a Domane 4 frame (I know it says it's not compatible with the whole in the chain stay). 

Since it is built straight versus the typical angle of the other SC sensors I didn't know if anyone successful zip tied it or something. 

I have the Wahoo Blue SC on my other bike and just could not make it work on a Domane 4.5.


----------



## mcorner

I asked Trek: "I see that the new DuoTrap S sensor is bluetooth. Are you planning to have a bluetooth version that fits in the "older" DuoTrap compatible frames? (I just bought a Madone..)"

They said: "Thank you for contacting Trek and I apologize for the delayed response [FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial]Yes, there will be a bluetooth duotrap coming.. at this time I do not have an exact ETA.[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial]I would check with your local Trek retailer so they can keep an eye out for you".

So it looks like we will get what we want (I would strongly guess it would be dual Ant/BTLE as the new S model).[/FONT]


----------



## KenOnBass

I just asked as well and they got a bit more specific! 
_Ken,_​_Thank you for contacting Trek Bicycle_​​​_Yes! There will be a Duotrap that is bluetooth compatible_​​​_ETA is roughly the middle of November_​​​_Best,_​​​_Nick


_​​​*Yay!*


----------



## bsoneill

I contacted Trek as well. And received this:

We actually just debuted a new DuoTrap sensor that is Bluetooth Smart and ANT+ capable that will be available in late October. This DuoTrap will fit both of your Domanes and can be ordered through your local Trek retailer using part number 508126.


----------



## Flieger67

bsoneill said:


> I contacted Trek as well. And received this:
> 
> We actually just debuted a new DuoTrap sensor that is Bluetooth Smart and ANT+ capable that will be available in late October. This DuoTrap will fit both of your Domanes and can be ordered through your local Trek retailer using part number 508126.


Thanks for that info.


----------



## PoorInRichfield

The wait is over?

Bontrager DuoTrap Digital Speed/Cadence Sensor - Computer - Replacement Parts - Accessories -Trek Store


----------



## Flieger67

PoorInRichfield said:


> The wait is over?
> 
> Bontrager DuoTrap Digital Speed/Cadence Sensor - Computer - Replacement Parts - Accessories -Trek Store


indeed it is. I was in my friend's shop yesterday when the UPS truck dropped off a box with a couple of those in the shipment. My friend said that they weren't expecting those BT/ANT+ DuoTraps until later this year but obviously they have started shipping.


----------



## PoorInRichfield

I've been eagerly anticipating this DuoTrap sensor, but now I'm starting to think, "Do I need it?" 

At the moment, are there any devices that can take advantage of the Bluetooth capabilities? I've been using Endomondo on my Windows Phone, and I don't *think* it can work with a BlueTooth sensor (yet). Even if it could, I suppose the only real benefit would be the ability to track cadence since the software already tracks speed via GPS?

I've considered getting rid of my cycling computer and just using my phone since I always have my phone with me anyway, but I don't think I can do that just yet.


----------



## Flieger67

PoorInRichfield said:


> *At the moment, are there any devices that can take advantage of the Bluetooth capabilities?* I've been using Endomondo on my Windows Phone, and I don't *think* it can work with a BlueTooth sensor (yet). Even if it could, I suppose the only real benefit would be the ability to track cadence since the software already tracks speed via GPS?
> 
> I've considered getting rid of my cycling computer and just using my phone since I always have my phone with me anyway, but I don't think I can do that just yet.


Off the top of my head, Wahoo's RFLKT and RFLKT+ could talk to the new DuoTrap. (The RFLKT+, though, also has an ANT+ bridge built into it). The nice thing about the RFLKT is that you can keep your phone in your jersey pocket with the screen turned off, thus saving your battery as the RFLKT displays the numbers being computed by your phone.

There is some information that I've found that says using a wheel magnet and sensor like a DuoTrap can be, at times, more accurate and not affected by position errors that can occur with a GPS-based speed. But for the most part, those errors are inconsequential for the majority of cyclists.


----------



## Srode

Just got one, my original Duotrap died for some reason and a battery replacement didn't fix it, blue tooth was same price so that's what I got.


----------



## r1lee

PoorInRichfield said:


> I've been eagerly anticipating this DuoTrap sensor, but now I'm starting to think, "Do I need it?"
> 
> At the moment, are there any devices that can take advantage of the Bluetooth capabilities? I've been using Endomondo on my Windows Phone, and I don't *think* it can work with a BlueTooth sensor (yet). Even if it could, I suppose the only real benefit would be the ability to track cadence since the software already tracks speed via GPS?
> 
> I've considered getting rid of my cycling computer and just using my phone since I always have my phone with me anyway, but I don't think I can do that just yet.


Some people use their phones as their cycling computer. So it might come in handy.


----------



## samh

*Duotrap on Aluminum Domane?*

Are they included on 2014 or 2015 bikes, or have to purchase separately?


----------



## CactoesGel

Purchase separately


----------



## john-b

PoorInRichfield said:


> I've been eagerly anticipating this DuoTrap sensor, but now I'm starting to think, "Do I need it?"
> 
> At the moment, are there any devices that can take advantage of the Bluetooth capabilities? I've been using Endomondo on my Windows Phone, and I don't *think* it can work with a BlueTooth sensor (yet). Even if it could, I suppose the only real benefit would be the ability to track cadence since the software already tracks speed via GPS?
> 
> I've considered getting rid of my cycling computer and just using my phone since I always have my phone with me anyway, but I don't think I can do that just yet.


I upgraded to the new Bluetooth DuoTrap (old design) from the ANT+-only version to take advantage of the iPhone/iPad-specific training apps that are built for Bluetooth sensors. I had considered the RFLKT+ but am glad I waited as this will save me a few ducats.

There are also iPhone apps like Strava, RWGPS, etc. for ride tracking if you want to use a smartphone instead of a Garmin, but those apps _do_ seem to be slow to come to the WP platform. Until that changes for you guys, there probably isn't much reason to upgrade, and the ANT+-only models just may be cheaper and easier to find on Craigliist, fleabay, etc. (which is where mine went).



Flieger67 said:


> There is some information that I've found that says using a wheel magnet and sensor like a DuoTrap can be, at times, more accurate and not affected by position errors that can occur with a GPS-based speed. But for the most part, those errors are inconsequential for the majority of cyclists.


I frequently ride on a trail with whole sections that are tree-covered in a spring/summer, with a couple of tunnels for good measure, and one of my frustrations has been the inconsistency of the GPS-based mph readings via the iPhone. I'm hopeful this will resolve that issue, though what I'd really prefer is an app (or Garmin) that would just log both types of mph readings simultaneously.


----------



## bourns74

I just got a new Emonda SL8 and purchased the new duotrap with bluetooth as I was under the impression I would be able to connect the duotrap with my Iphone, specifically Strava to ride on the indoor trainer. I was able to link the strava app with the bluetooth but when I hit record on the app it does not seem to register. What am I doing wrong? Thanks!


----------



## Srode

does it not show up on your recorded ride or does the ride not record? Either way, if it's hooked up send an Email to Strava - they are very helpful with things like this. I haven't tried hooking mine up to blue tooth yet because, its linked to a Garmin.


----------

